# Fun trip on the Fat Jax



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Got a chance to get out with my Son for a fun trip. Turned into a little bit of work, but good times and good memories.The Hammerhead came by the boat 3 times, once through the new LED lights and his dorsal was 18 inches out of the water.I am estimating he was 10 Ft long.Great memory and what a sight.My son got a work out, after the first 45 minutes or so, we made the decision it was a “harness worthy” fish, so out came the harness…..Great time!!!!!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice were you fishing at night ??


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

submariner said:


> very nice were you fishing at night ??


 hey ed. we started in the daylight (evening) got home around 10:30 or so...


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Tight work Jim!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like a fun trip. How long was that bull?


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good times!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Looks like a fun trip. How long was that bull?


Thanks, it was a fun trip. that bull was at about 6-7 ft.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice work and workout!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice work and video. I have a friend of mine that has caught some sharks out of my boat. The first one was a blast for him. He doesn't think so anymore. I believe you know him, his name is Dan Meinjohans. Ask him if he likes catching sharks...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good times spent w/ your son.....the older they are the harder it is to spend time w/ em fer sure......!!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Jason said:


> Good times spent w/ your son.....the older they are the harder it is to spend time w/ em fer sure......!!!!


 He will be 25 in a few month. where has the time gone?


----------

